# November forum ride from Hebden Bridge



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2009)

*'Climbs Hills Slowly'*

Hi all.

I said that I'd organise something in November for those of you who couldn't make my October ride (plus, of course, anybody who _did_ make it but fancies more of the same!). Okay, in honour of my new Sioux name, we will call it - _*'Climbs Hills Slowly'*_!  After some discussion, we've decided on *Sunday 29th November, start time 09:45*.

So here are the stats. - 85 km with 1,900+ m of climbing (53 miles, 6,250+ ft). There is the usual mix of long steady drags, lots of moderately steep shorter hills, and a few really tough ones to get stuck into. Much of the route is on scenic, quiet roads. There are a few roads and climbs that most of you won't have done before. Some of the other climbs are old favourites e.g. Cragg Vale - the 'Longest continuous gradient in England'. Some of the roads/climbs will be tackled in the opposite direction to the way we usually do them. Cafe stop at Coldwell Activity Centre after 55 km (34 miles).

Route (to be ridden clockwise)







Profile





Route Description
Meet Hebden Bridge, A646 to Mytholmroyd, B6138 to Blackstone Edge via Cragg Vale ('Longest continuous uphill gradient in England'), ****Caution at junction with A58*** - there could be freezing fog up there at the end of November and there are frequent accidents there in those conditions*, great sweeping descent to Littleborough, to get us off A-roads for a while... climb through Caldermoor to Calderbrook, ****Caution on descent*** - technically, though the road is closed due to a landslip it is passable by bike, but there is a big drop in the road surface which I will point out!*, quick burst along the A6033 to Walsden, turn right to get off the main road for a while (and I want to point out where this idiot nearly drove off a cliff due to blindly following his GPS!), rejoin A6033 for Todmorden centre, A646 towards Burnley, left turn immediately after the park, steep climb up through the woods, right at junction, continue climbing steeply up to Sour Hall, straight on over cattlegrid, continue climbing less steeply, ****Caution on fast descent - steep, tight bends, gravel, narrow roads, unexpected oncoming vehicles!****, ****Extra caution on last few yards to A646 - the road turns steeply down to the right and spits you out straight into the traffic flow; you could have problems unclipping in time!****, turn right for Cornholme, left turn immediately after passing under the second railway viaduct, steep climb up through Shore (Pudsey Road, Shore New Road, Pudding Lane, Gall Lane, Mount Lane) all the way to Kebs Lane at the end of the Long Causeway where Alun, I and any other 'contemplative climbers' will rejoin you whippet climbers at a later time (or even a later date if we are on a particularly slow day! ), turn right eventually cresting the hill above The Sportsmans Arms, nice descent to Blackshaw Head, bear left down to Jack Bridge, climb back up through Colden, descend to Slack, left turn onto Widdop Road, after a few km drop down into the dip at Blake Dean, steep climb up past the scout hostel, climb eases up to The Pack Horse, further climbing after Widdop Reservoir, ****Caution on steep descent and especially on the RH cattlegrid (don't go straight on - bear right)****, steep singletrack road climb (hope any vehicles give way to us!), right at junction and descend to the cafe stop at Coldwell Activity Centre at the 55 km point, turn right out of Coldwell, climb to the Clarion House crossroads, turn right, fast descent (with one little climb) to Trawden, right, immediate left, descend through the village, turn right up Keighley Road for a steepish little climb, after 1 km, turn right and descend to the junction in Laneshaw Bridge, turn right and do a moderately tough 3 km climb to the defunct Herders Arms, good blast down past Water Sheddles Reservoir, bear right down steep hill at Scar Top, ****Caution at Ponden Reservoir - ducks crossing road!**** , steepish little climb to Stanbury, turn right soon after village, fast descent to Lower Laithe Reservoir, steepish climb of Penistone Hill, ****Caution - fast descent with crossroads halfway down****, trundle round to Oxenhope, right turn up A6033 where I will be immediately dropped by the climbers, 3 km climb to Cock Hill (220 m altitude gain), glorious 7 km descent to Hebden Bridge (just watch it on the bends folks, and especially as you come into Hebden Bridge itself).


GPX file of the route for those of you who use mapping software

Usual rules - fast climbers wait at the hilltops, nobody gets left behind, not for novice riders or impatient experienced riders! 

Meet at Market Place car park:






It's a long stay car park and is only about 30p/hour. I'd suggest paying until 17:00 just to be on the safe side (wardens patrol here and issue £60 fines!)

After some discussion, we've decided on *Sunday 29th November, start time 09:45*. [Alun and I have averaged roughly 14 kph (including stops) on similar hilly rides this year so 85 km should take us about 6 hours. Sunset will be 15:53 that day. If Will (Bokonon) is coming in by train from Leeds, the earliest he can get to HB station on a Sunday is 09:29]

If we got delayed by mechanical problems, there's a chance we might do the last few miles as it is getting dark so it would be a good idea to carry lights just in case.

Who _might_ be coming
ColinJ
aJohnson (assuming lift available and winter kit bought)
Bokonon
Sysagent
Alun
RedBike
jamesxyz
shauncollier (on a Brompton!)
colly
Svendo
goodspeed (if he doesn't have to work)
Crimmey (might turn up)
marinyork (injured)
Garz (can't make it - friends visiting)
trio25 (can't make it - doing a cyclo-cross race instead)


*NB* _The weather might be turning wintry by the end of November so I propose a backup plan to ride to the Country Kitchen cafe in Waddington along the valley roads if freezing conditions keep us down off the hills._


----------



## aJohnson (27 Oct 2009)

Put me down as a maybe, I'd think I'll be able to make any date up there.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Put me down as a maybe, I'd think I'll be able to make any date up there.


Done! 

Your Great Dun Fell ride sounded good, but I notice you were a bit under-dressed up there too!


----------



## aJohnson (27 Oct 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Done!
> 
> Your Great Dun Fell ride sounded good, but I notice you were a bit under-dressed up there too!



I was lucky with the weather, was nice and warm 

I'm going to be getting a jacket asap.


----------



## marinyork (27 Oct 2009)

Any date except the 14th (theoretically I could do the 14th but it might be an odd day).


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2009)

marinyork said:


> Any date except the 14th (theoretically I could do the 14th but it might be an odd day).


I'll put you down for all the other days then! It would be nice if you finally made it along to one of my rides.

I had a go at plotting a route last night. It looked quite interesting but the cafe stop was too early. The route wouldn't work as well in reverse because the challenging climbs would have become scary descents and some nice long descents would have been turned into less inspiring dragging climbs. Back to the virtual drawing board...


----------



## marinyork (28 Oct 2009)

Argh!!!! You wait at the bottom and have a picnic if we do these scary descents.


----------



## Garz (28 Oct 2009)

I will try and join you guys for this. Maybe even have the CC attire in time!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2009)

marinyork said:


> Argh!!!! You wait at the bottom and have a picnic if we do these scary descents.


That's why I *don't* want to do it in reverse! 



Garz said:


> I will try and join you guys for this. Maybe even have the CC attire in time!


I'll put you down as not fussy about the date then.


----------



## Sysagent (28 Oct 2009)

Mmm, I would like to see the route first before commiting Colin but if I am keen I can make any date...


----------



## Alun (28 Oct 2009)

Sysagent said:


> Mmm, I would like to see the route first before commiting Colin but if I am keen I can make any date...



It'll be hilly, take it from me. Well within your capabilities though ! I'll be signing up when I've checked on the dates.


----------



## RedBike (28 Oct 2009)

I will watch this thread to see if I can make it.

Bring on the hills!


----------



## aJohnson (28 Oct 2009)

Sysagent said:


> Mmm, I would like to see the route first before commiting Colin but if I am keen I can make any date...



It'll be a route with lots of hills I'm guessing.


----------



## Sysagent (28 Oct 2009)

I live in NW Lancashire we eat hills for breakfast!


----------



## jamesxyz (28 Oct 2009)

I could be up for that - I've nothing planned as yet for any of the dates.

How hilly is hilly? 1000m of climb? 2000m? more?


----------



## marinyork (28 Oct 2009)

jamesxyz said:


> I could be up for that - I've nothing planned as yet for any of the dates.
> 
> How hilly is hilly? 1000m of climb? 2000m? more?



Probably a bit short of 2000m going on colin's previous routes that I've looked at (and not cycled).


----------



## Bokonon (28 Oct 2009)

I was toying with doing the York ride on the 15th, but am currently free on any of the other dates.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2009)

Sysagent said:


> Mmm, I would like to see the route first before commiting Colin but if I am keen I can make any date...


I'm trying not to make it an exact replica of any of the previous rides but there is only so much you can do in 80 km, with a start/finish in Hebden Bridge and a decent cafe after about 50 km. I've got some ideas. In fact I went out and rode part of the route that I have in mind today.



RedBike said:


> I will watch this thread to see if I can make it.
> 
> Bring on the hills!





aJohnson said:


> It'll be a route with lots of hills I'm guessing.





Sysagent said:


> I live in NW Lancashire we eat hills for breakfast!


There might be some hills on the route... 



jamesxyz said:


> I could be up for that - I've nothing planned as yet for any of the dates.
> 
> How hilly is hilly? 1000m of climb? 2000m? more?


I did a 34 km recce today and there was about 850 m of climbing on that!



marinyork said:


> Probably a bit short of 2000m going on colin's previous routes that I've looked at (and not cycled).


I'd guess somewhere in the range 1,750 - 2,250 m but I'll have a more accurate figure when I've finalised the route. Whatever it is, there will be options to shorten it if the weather or legs let us down.



Bokonon said:


> I was toying with doing the York ride on the 15th, but am currently free on any of the other dates.


I didn't notice that there was a York ride on the 15th. Perhaps we should go for one of the other two weekends then?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2009)

Okay, I've plotted the route. I had to take some bits out that I'd like to have done, but it was getting too long and too difficult for this time of year. What I've come up with has a mix of long gradual climbs with some short severe ones, and everything in between. Total distance is 85 km (53 miles) with at least 1,900 m of climbing (6,250 ft). That's what I counted, the software says it is nearer 2,100 m but it tends to exaggerate so I always check.

I'll update the first post with the details once I've had something to eat - I totally lost track of time. I had a banana and a bowl of porridge for breakfast and I've only had an apple since then, straight after my ride, so I'm feeling somewhat hungry!


----------



## Alun (28 Oct 2009)

I can do 21/22nd or 28/29th, but not the 14/15th. Bring it on !


----------



## aJohnson (28 Oct 2009)

I'd prefer 28th or 29th  2000m of climbing sounds fun.
And I should be getting a jacket tomorrow to keep the cold away this time.


----------



## trio25 (28 Oct 2009)

Not 14th/15th - others dates free at the moment.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2009)

Okay, let's say Sunday 29th November then! 

Alun and I have averaged roughly 14 kph (including stops) on similar hilly rides this year so 85 km should take us about 6 hours. Sunset will be 15:53 that day so I'm going to suggest a start time of 09:45. If Will (Bokonon) is coming in by train from Leeds, the earliest he can get to HB station on a Sunday is 09:29. If we got delayed by mechanical problems, there's a chance we might do the last few miles as it is getting dark so it would be a good idea to carry lights just in case.

The weather might be turning wintry by then so I propose a backup plan to ride to the Country Kitchen cafe in Waddington along the valley roads if freezing conditions keep us down off the hills.

I'll update the first post with all the details.


----------



## Alun (29 Oct 2009)

It's in my diary, you'll have to give a suitable name though!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2009)

Alun said:


> It's in my diary, you'll have to give a suitable name though!


My CycleChat ride was called 'Beat the Clocks', perhaps this one should be called 'Beat the Ice'! Actually, that's probably tempting fate... 

Okay, in honour of my new Sioux name, we will call it - _'Climbs Hills Slowly'_!


----------



## aJohnson (29 Oct 2009)

ColinJ said:


> My CycleChat ride was called 'Beat the Clocks', perhaps this one should be called 'Beat the Ice'! Actually, that's probably tempting fate...
> 
> Okay, in honour of my new Sioux name, we will call it - _'Climbs Hills Slowly'_!



I'll call it "Descend Slowly"!


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2009)

aJohnson said:


> I'll call it "Descent Slowly"!


On my 'recce' ride yesterday, I took a detour which hasn't made it into the final route. It involved a very fast descent to 'Great Rock' which is down a lane from Blackshaw Head. I lost concentration and started thinking what a good backdrop the rock would make for a group photograph. Yes, that fence post would be a ideal place to balance my camera. Anyway, back to cycling... *HOLY CRAP* - I was bearing down on an extremely tight S-bend at over 30 mph!  

This one, in fact...

I grabbed two fistfuls of brake lever but only just slowed down in time to corner safely. Another half a second and you guys would have been doing this ride without me!


----------



## aJohnson (29 Oct 2009)

Sounds close, glad nothing bad happened. 

Is that Cragg Vale I see? A nice long easy climb


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2009)

aJohnson said:


> Sounds close, glad nothing bad happened.
> 
> Is that Cragg Vale I see? A nice long easy climb


Yes, I thought I'd give us a nice steady warm-up. I'll update the first post later with a description of where we're going and what to expect.


----------



## Sysagent (29 Oct 2009)

You got a GPX file of the route please Colin?

Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2009)

Sysagent said:


> You got a GPX file of the route please Colin?
> 
> Thanks


Here's a copy of it 



Okay, I've written a very lengthy description of the route so you don't have any excuses if you come along and find it 'a bit on the lumpy side'!  (See my first post)


----------



## aJohnson (29 Oct 2009)

Seems like a good hilly route, and some descents that I'll be toddling down. Got a jacket today, so my upper body will be warm and leg warmers should keep my lower body warm.


----------



## Garz (29 Oct 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Okay, in honour of my new Sioux name, we will call it - _'Climbs Hills Slowly'_!



I thought you said he was 'like a machine' andy?


----------



## aJohnson (29 Oct 2009)

Garz said:


> I thought you said he was 'like a machine' andy?



I did? I said he wasn't as slow as he describes imo  And it'll be 5pounds for the usage of the pump.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2009)

Garz said:


> I thought you said he was 'like a machine' andy?





aJohnson said:


> I did? I said he wasn't as slow as he describes imo  And it'll be 5 pounds for the usage of the pump.


Now, now, boys! Like a rusty old machine in need of a good oiling perhaps?


----------



## colly (29 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the prompt Colin.

There is a month to go before this so if, I say IF, I can get my sorry arse into gear and put in a few miles I will do my best to tag along.

Before I commit though..................does this include the climb up to the comms. tower out of Oxenhope? 

Yes I though so ....................you really can be a cruel b****** at times can't you???


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Oct 2009)

one slowish brommie rider is in. so if any slower riders are scared don't be, i'll be there to keep you company lol


----------



## colly (29 Oct 2009)

shauncollier said:


> one slowish brommie rider is in. so if any slower riders are scared don't be, i'll be there to keep you company lol



Thanks I have a feeling I will need some support.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2009)

colly said:


> There is a month to go before this so if, I say IF, I can get my sorry arse into gear and put in a few miles I will do my best to tag along.


I'll pencil you in!  Will (Bokonon) is already on the list but there is no sign of Calum yet - I'll PM him to see if he is up for it.



colly said:


> Before I commit though..................does this include the climb up to the comms. tower out of Oxenhope?
> 
> Yes I though so ....................you really can be a cruel b****** at times can't you???


Fortunately - no! It was one of the little features of the original route which had to be cut out when I measured it and discovered that it was about 70 very hilly miles which is too much for a forum ride at the end of November.

I did do that climb a few months back and I agree - it is pretty tough! 

We are going straight up the A-6033 climb to Cock Hill, then straight down the other side to Hebden Bridge.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Oct 2009)

shauncollier said:


> one slowish brommie rider is in. so if any slower riders are scared don't be, i'll be there to keep you company lol


Assuming we don't have any mechanical problems, I reckon that we will be getting back at close to sunset, so I'd suggest that everyone brings lights even though we _shouldn't_ need them.


----------



## Garz (29 Oct 2009)

aJohnson said:


> I did? I said he wasn't as slow as he describes imo  And it'll be 5pounds for the usage of the pump.



Hehe, just from our experience yesterday I have now bolted my pump onto the frame and mended that puncture on the old tube. The bike was purring nicely after its clean today then took it for a brisk 22 mile spin.

Yes I know the type (colin) says he's slow etc then laps people like he's on a sunday warm up!


----------



## aJohnson (29 Oct 2009)

Garz said:


> Hehe, just from our experience yesterday I have now bolted my pump onto the frame and mended that puncture on the old tube. The bike was purring nicely after its clean today then took it for a brisk 22 mile spin.
> 
> Yes I know the type (colin) says he's slow etc then laps people like he's on a sunday warm up!



My pump has killed two of my inner tubes. I was surprised how muddy my bike was after yesterdays ride. Aswell as my colourful top 

@Colin, you made me get winter kit now I need lights? Grrrr


----------



## Garz (29 Oct 2009)

Get a cheapo set from tescos/asda for now aJ (circa £3).


----------



## aJohnson (29 Oct 2009)

Garz said:


> Get a cheapo set from tescos/asda for now aJ (circa £3).



Yeah that's what I was looking at


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Oct 2009)

i would just like to say that i have no problems being left behind on the road as i know the area very well and can bail if it becomes too much on a brommie. tho i have done most of the climbs already. being a lot slower will be more of a problem than finishing. if your ending in a pub, i'll probably get there before last orders!!!


----------



## Sysagent (30 Oct 2009)

Thank's for the GPX file Colin, you can pencil me in but don't do it in biro yet...

;-)


----------



## livestrong10_02 (31 Oct 2009)

looks an interesting route. only section ive not ridden this year is leaving Todmorden. 
add another 15km and it would be a perfect Audax AAA perm.
would love to come but i wont have been on the bike since the 4th Oct and it comes the day after the Audax awards night thingy, which im not sure if Im attending or not.

when does Coldwell close for the winter?


----------



## ColinJ (31 Oct 2009)

livestrong10_02 said:


> looks an interesting route. only section ive not ridden this year is leaving Todmorden.
> add another 15km and it would be a perfect Audax AAA perm.


My first stab at the route wasn't far off 100 km but I shortened it because it was probably a bit too long and hilly for a forum ride at the end of November.



livestrong10_02 said:


> would love to come but i wont have been on the bike since the 4th Oct and it comes the day after the Audax awards night thingy, which im not sure if Im attending or not.


Surely you could get a few rides in over the next 4 weeks to get the legs working again? Obviously, if you are away for the weekend that might make things a bit tricky though! 



livestrong10_02 said:


> when does Coldwell close for the winter?


That's a very good question, and not something I'd considered so I've emailed them to ask them to confirm that they will be open. If they are not, we could do a little detour to the cafe at Wycoller, but that tends to be very busy at weekend lunch times.


----------



## livestrong10_02 (1 Nov 2009)

ColinJ said:


> My first stab at the route wasn't far off 100 km but I shortened it because it was probably a bit too long and hilly for a forum ride at the end of November.
> 
> 
> Surely you could get a few rides in over the next 4 weeks to get the legs working again? Obviously, if you are away for the weekend that might make things a bit tricky though!
> ...



Im struggling with a torn neck muscle at the moment so riding is a bit difficult but I rode my bike just 3 times (3 audax last nov) in 8 months prior to kick starting my season in march (Bamford Audax) so wont be too much of a problem if i dont get out before the end of november( i hope)

I know i had a few probs with coldwell controls during various audax events outside their summer opening times and also know that wycoller is or was for sale and had the same trouble with the cafe there being closed more often than not. The cafe at scar top should be open but thats maybe a little too close to the end of the ride


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2009)

livestrong10_02 said:


> Im struggling with a torn neck muscle at the moment so riding is a bit difficult


Ouch - good luck with your recovery!



livestrong10_02 said:


> I know i had a few probs with coldwell controls during various audax events outside their summer opening times


Except for one occasion when the water had been unexpectedly cut off, I've always found them open when they said they would be. They always reply to my emails, so I expect to hear from them in the next couple of days.



livestrong10_02 said:


> wycoller is or was for sale and had the same trouble with the cafe there being closed more often than not.


It's always been open when I've been there. Very busy on Sundays, not so bad the other times I've been there.



livestrong10_02 said:


> The cafe at scar top should be open but thats maybe a little too close to the end of the ride


I've never been in there so I didn't think of that. Yes, it doesn't come at quite such a good point in the ride, but it would be a good backup cafe.

Incidentally, there is a nice Italian cafe (Cafe Belview) right next to the Market Place car park where we will be starting and finishing the ride. I think it is open until 17:00 on Sundays so it will be very handy for anybody who fancies a coffee, sandwich etc. when we get back.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2009)

Reply from Coldwell:



> Thank you for your enquiry. The cafe is open Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday from 10.30 am until 4 pm, with hot meals served until 2.30.
> 
> We will be open throughout November, just closing for Christmas for two weeks between 20th December and reopening Wednesday 6th January.
> 
> As we can have busy periods it may help if you book a few days before, or give us a ring to let us know if you will be stopping off.


----------



## aJohnson (1 Nov 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Reply from Coldwell:



Good news then  

I'm just working out how to get to Hebden Bridge but should be there.


----------



## Garz (1 Nov 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Thank you for your enquiry. The cafe is open Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday from 10.30 am until 4 pm, with hot meals served until 2.30.
> 
> We will be open throughout November, just closing for Christmas for two weeks between 20th December and reopening Wednesday 6th January.
> 
> ...



Ammended for accuracy.


----------



## trio25 (2 Nov 2009)

It's on my calendar so I should be there!

Not decided if I will drive to HB, or ride over and meet you as you descent Cragg Vale! yes Colin I will then ride home via Cragg Vale later so I don't miss the climb. Will depend if Ali joins us, she has a new road bike and this would be an ideal long ride for her!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Nov 2009)

Garz said:


> ColinJ said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Cheeky, but it might be worth a try... Nah, I wouldn't have the nerve!

The company I used to use for my trips to the Costa Blanca offered 11-for-the-price-of-10 so I always fancied trying to persuade 10 other cyclists to come along and conveniently forget to mention the discount! 



trio25 said:


> It's on my calendar so I should be there!
> 
> Not decided if I will drive to HB, or ride over and meet you as you descent Cragg Vale! yes Colin I will then ride home via Cragg Vale later so I don't miss the climb. Will depend if Ali joins us, she has a new road bike and this would be an ideal long ride for her!


 Excellent! All being well, we should be going up the climb between about 10:00 and 10:30.


----------



## aJohnson (3 Nov 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Excellent! All being well, we should be going up the climb between about 10:00 and 10:30.



I'll be descending Cragg Vale between 10:30 and 12:00. Shouldn't be hard to spot, I'll be in full red, geared up for chilling weather now. 

Looking forward to the painful hills and the scary descents. I'm hoping it wont be icy.


----------



## Garz (3 Nov 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Excellent! All being well, we should be going up the climb between about 10:00 and 10:30.




Big C is being modest again! This will not take him 30 mins to ascend.


----------



## aJohnson (3 Nov 2009)

Garz said:


> Big C is being modest again! This will not take him 30 mins to ascend.



Probably take 20 - 30mins to ascend it I'm assuming. So will you be coming Garz?

Cragg Vale is an easy hill to do so should be a gentle warm-up, some of the others look... not so easy .


----------



## Garz (3 Nov 2009)

Is brummie man still coming?


----------



## ColinJ (3 Nov 2009)

aJohnson said:


> I'll be descending Cragg Vale between 10:30 and 12:00.


I'm a bit confused by that one! Are you saying that you will start coming down the hill upto an hour and a half after we have finished with it? 

What I meant is that you need to be somewhere between the traffic lights at Littleborough and Blackstone Edge, or on the descent through Cragg Vale between 10:00 and 10:30 because we will be in Mytholmroyd somewhere around 10:00, at the top of the climb somewhere around 10:30 (hopefully) and in Littleborough a few minutes after that.



aJohnson said:


> Looking forward to the painful hills and the scary descents. I'm hoping it wont be icy.


Ice could be a real problem if we have a cold snap. I did a ride with colly, Bokonon and Calum round here exactly a year ago and there was snow and ice on some of the roads even then. 

Some of the roads would be very dangerous in icy conditions so we will have to check the forecast carefully nearer to the time. That's why I suggested the backup plan of a ride to Waddington on the valley roads if ice keeps us from doing the planned route.



Garz said:


> Big C is being modest again! This will not take him 30 mins to ascend.


I have a long-term ambition of doing the climb in 20 minutes. I forgot to time myself the year when I was probably fit enough to do it that quickly. In 2006, I got reasonably fit and did the climb in 23.5 minutes. I reckon it will take me closer to 30 minutes at the moment.

The wind makes all the difference. I've been up that climb in the winter when I had a vicious freezing headwind and it took me 65 minutes - I kid you not!  It was horrible, and if I hadn't been stubborn, I'd have given it up as a bad job!


aJohnson said:


> Probably take 20 - 30mins to ascend it I'm assuming.


Assuming we don't get one of the headwinds-from-hell that are possible on the open moor, I'd say that you are right - 20 minutes for you. 30 for me!


----------



## Garz (5 Nov 2009)

Keep me posted aJ if you manage to sort a lift or your taking the train/bus.


----------



## aJohnson (7 Nov 2009)

Think I can get a lift off of my brother w/ bike carrier on back, so if you want a lift it'll be fine


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Nov 2009)

Originally Posted by *ColinJ* 

 
_If you did it clockwise, how did you cope with this climb? 





Click this bar to view the full image.




_

thursden valley to widdup bastard climb....did it today colin, part of this route.....

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=25799 


i cleaned the hills but only averaged 10 mph so i know coming on your ride i will be seriously be holding you up. it will probably take me 6 hrs. how long do think the group will do it in? beware it was icy up there. one place near slack is so bad they've put warning signs up. it was really windy and bloody freezing.


----------



## ColinJ (11 Nov 2009)

shauncollier;993618][QUOTE=ColinJ said:


> If you did it clockwise, how did you cope with this climb?



thursden valley to widdup bastard climb....did it today colin, part of this route.....

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=25799 
[/QUOTE]
Well done - I (nearly) always find that a tough climb. Fortunately we will be coming down it!



shauncollier said:


> i cleaned the hills but only averaged 10 mph so i know coming on your ride i will be seriously be holding you up. it will probably take me 6 hrs. how long do think the group will do it in?


I refer the honourable cyclist to my somewhat lengthy first post... 



ColinJ said:


> ...
> 
> After some discussion, we've decided on Sunday 29th November, start time 09:45. [*Alun and I have averaged roughly 14 kph (including stops) on similar hilly rides this year so 85 km should take us about 6 hours.* Sunset will be 15:53 that day. If Will (Bokonon) is coming in by train from Leeds, the earliest he can get to HB station on a Sunday is 09:29]
> 
> ...





shauncollier said:


> beware it was icy up there. one place near slack is so bad they've put warning signs up. it was really windy and bloody freezing.


Yes, I am concerned about the possibility of ice on our ride. 

The Thursden descent (photo above) is always potentially icy because it is pretty much in permanent shadow at this time of year and doesn't tend to be gritted. 

We will have to be very careful if conditions are very cold. In fact, if they are really bad...


ColinJ said:


> _I propose a backup plan to ride to the Country Kitchen cafe in Waddington along the valley roads if freezing conditions keep us down off the hills._


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Nov 2009)

oh dear...should read before i write.


----------



## RedBike (13 Nov 2009)

I've got to give this ride a miss. I'm full of cold and the weather forecast is less than optimistic. I don't think i'm capable of doing a 200mile ride at the moment.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2009)

RedBike said:


> I've got to give this ride a miss. I'm full of cold and the weather forecast is less than optimistic. I don't think i'm capable of doing a 200mile ride at the moment.


I hope you get well soon RB. I've got a cold too, but *fortunately the 29th is two weeks on Sunday so there is still plenty of time to recover!*  

As for 200 miles... yikes!  I don't think I'll ever do 145 miles of cycling to and from a 50-something mile forum ride!


----------



## RedBike (13 Nov 2009)

For some reason I thought the ride was this weekend. Maybe I will make it after all!

I've not plotted my route yet but I think it's about 70/80miles each way to /from the ride. I can always cheat and take the train home if it turns out to be too much!


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2009)

ColinJ said:


> As for 200 miles... yikes!  I don't think I'll ever do 145 miles of cycling to and from a 50-something mile forum ride!


Especially not in the dark at the end of November in northern England!



RedBike said:


> For some reason I thought the ride was this weekend. Maybe I will make it after all!


There was some discussion about the date early in the thread but we eventually settled on the last weekend in November.

Hopefully you will be able to make it.



RedBike said:


> I've not plotted my route yet but I think it's about 70/80miles each way to /from the ride. I can always cheat and take the train home if it turns out to be too much!


That train home sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (13 Nov 2009)

70 miles TO a HILLY 50+ ride in WINTER!!!! i thought i was doing well by riding 13 miles there and back. impressive stuff RB.


----------



## RedBike (13 Nov 2009)

It's only impressive if I make it. I'm crying out for an epic ride and this one looks ideal IF its fine!


----------



## Garz (13 Nov 2009)

One can only assume Colin has arctic-wear for his insane habitat.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Nov 2009)

Garz said:


> One can only assume Colin has arctic-wear for his insane habitat.


I don't do much cold weather and/or wet weather riding because I usually choose to go out when conditions are better, but for special occasions such as audax rides, sportives and forum rides (when I make more of an effort), I have a pair of thermal shower-resistant bibtights, an Endura waterproof jacket, a long-sleeved base layer, a long-sleeved jersey, long-fingered thermal gloves, two buffs for neck/face insulation and I recently found a Gore Windstopper skull cap my size which should keep my head and ears snug (I think PaulB is wearing a similar one in the photo below). Oh, and a pair of neoprene overshoes. If things get really bad, I have a pair of Sealskinz waterproof socks somewhere too!

Here's a picture of me thus attired with some fellow Cycle-Chatters on a cold forum ride in mid-February this year:





L-R longers, Calum, PaulB, ColinJ

Speaking of longers, Calum and PaulB - do any of you fancy coming along on this ride? 

It's gone quite mild again here, only with stupidly strong winds and heavy rain instead of the cold.


----------



## aJohnson (13 Nov 2009)

I'm saving up for some more winter gear, the things top of the list are overshoes, skull cap & some thermal gloves. I can currently use leg warmers for my legs with thermals underneath if needed be.


----------



## Garz (14 Nov 2009)

My feet have only been the problem lately. Shall try some thermal socks and overshoes on my next ride.


----------



## trio25 (14 Nov 2009)

This ride clashes with a cyclocross race I want to do, so knowing me the decision will be made on the day. If Ali wants to ride we'll be out in the hills. If not I'll probably be cross racing!


----------



## aJohnson (14 Nov 2009)

Garz said:


> My feet have only been the problem lately. Shall try some thermal socks and overshoes on my next ride.



Ah, on my last ride my feet and hands were cold and I presume my head may be a problem on a longer colder ride, so a skull cap is in my list.


----------



## Garz (14 Nov 2009)

I went for a ride today and solved the feet problem. However I received a lovely punture not long after it started hammering down with rain. Faulty inner tube rubber weld below the valve split a large hole so marred what would have been a triumphant day in the saddle.

Onwards and upwards as they say!


----------



## aJohnson (15 Nov 2009)

I was going to go out today... then it started raining... heavy. I've not had a proper ride since last sunday (Done one or two turbo sessions), best get out tomorrow.

EDIT: Wow, a week of little riding really makes a difference, did a quick 20miles today and the first(out of two) hard hills in Ashworth Valley really got to me. Didn't do the 20miles I planned but did 20 nonetheless (Ashworth Valley was flooded near the end so I had to turn back)


----------



## Garz (15 Nov 2009)

Got out today for a short 25 miler, then the sun came out! 

Did you do all three ashworth climbs andy?


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2009)

aJohnson said:


> EDIT: Wow, a week of little riding really makes a difference, did a quick 20miles today and the first(out of two) hard hills in Ashworth Valley really got to me.


That doesn't bode well for me then! I had a week away visiting the family when all I managed to squeeze in was about 12 miles of singlespeed riding and about 6 miles of brisk walking. 

For the week since then I've been laid up with a cold and have done nothing other than walk to the shops a few times (a 0.5 mile round trip). 

I probably won't feel like riding for another few days while I fight off this bug, so that will only leave me about a week and a half to get the old legs working again before the forum ride.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Nov 2009)

did this today.

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=26059 

set off trying to go round your route colin. it was really windy all the way from oxenhope to the top of the crag vale climb (little restbite in hebden). i was pretty tired by this point so i just went the direct way home. 300m less climbing but about 6 miles longer. averaged 9.65 mph. (i think i worked it out right, 6hrs 13 minutes, not including about 1 hours worth of breaks). got scalped twice on the crag vale climb, second time just as i shouted out to myself.."yes i've done it". bet he thought i was a bit odd. i don't think i did too bad considering i was on a brompton, it was windy and i was my second silly hilly ride this week. crag vale is not as bad as i thought it was going to be, but the bloody wind was relentless.


----------



## aJohnson (15 Nov 2009)

Garz said:


> Got out today for a short 25 miler, then the sun came out!
> 
> Did you do all three ashworth climbs andy?



First two, couldn't get to the last one due to the road being flooded, I couldn't have walked around it either due to the fences 

@Colin, guess it's dependent on your body, the climb was always pretty hard but it really got me today.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Nov 2009)

shauncollier said:


> got scalped twice on the crag vale climb, second time just as i shouted out to myself.."yes i've done it". bet he thought i was a bit odd. i don't think i did too bad considering i was on a brompton, it was windy and i was my second silly hilly ride this week. crag vale is not as bad as i thought it was going to be, but the bloody wind was relentless.


Yeah, the wind is what can make that climb difficult. The gradient isn't anything to worry about. It nearly always comes at you as a cross-headwind from the right. I've experienced it so bad that I could hardly make forward progress once I got onto the open moorland.

The wind is usually not quite so bad coming up from Oxenhope but sometimes that climb can be a beast as well, especially as it is steeper than the Cragg Vale climb.

On one rare occasion, the wind was coming up the hill and it just happened to be a day when I was doing the loop the other way round, descending from Blackstone Edge towards Cragg Vale - typical!  That headwind was so strong that I had to stand up in my lowest gear (then 40/28) in order to get down the hill. When I stopped pedalling, the wind almost blew me backwards up the hill!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (15 Nov 2009)

the wind is a bromptonauts worst nightmare, that useful bag can be a bit of a handbrake. 

i agree the oxenhope climb is worse than crag vale, but the one coming out of colne, the lenches rd, that was part of my ride earlier in the week is much much worse. 

good to know that you will be not up to speed on the 29th, gives me a chance of hanging onto the pack...


----------



## Garz (17 Nov 2009)

Bit disappointed I found this event clashes with a visit from friends across the pond. Chances of attendance are slim now.


----------



## Svendo (18 Nov 2009)

Hello all,

My frame is back from the menders, so assuming I can put it all back together properly, I hope to be along for this ride. It turned out the frame was cracked at the seatstay/dropout weld after all, so its been welded back together and part of the frame resprayed. The last forum ride I did was what moved it about and cracked the paint enough for me to be sure it wan't just the edge of the weld but an actual crack that was spreading!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2009)

Garz said:


> Bit disappointed I found this event clashes with a visit from friends across the pond. Chances of attendance are slim now.


Shucks, but friends come first - see you in spring 2010 perhaps? (A group of us will probably be doing the Mini North-West Passage again if you fancy coming along for that - starts from Rochdale, Saturday 20th February.)



Svendo said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My frame is back from the menders, so assuming I can put it all back together properly, I hope to be along for this ride. It turned out the frame was cracked at the seatstay/dropout weld after all, so its been welded back together and part of the frame resprayed. The last forum ride I did was what moved it about and cracked the paint enough for me to be sure it wan't just the edge of the weld but an actual crack that was spreading!


Well spotted that man!

I hope that my body is 'back from the menders' in time - I currently feel like I'm a 70 year old with a 70-a-day smoking habit! 

I am also hoping that we get a day that isn't wet and windy, but is also not cold and icy - fingers crossed!


----------



## trio25 (18 Nov 2009)

Totally can't make this. I've got the cross races mixed up and its my local event on this day. Seeing as it starts less than 2 miles from my house and is ran by my club and I really have to be there!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2009)

trio25 said:


> Totally can't make this. I've got the cross races mixed up and its my local event on this day. Seeing as it starts less than 2 miles from my house and is ran by my club and I really have to be there!


It is possible that I might arrange something else in December or January if we have a good spell of settled weather but in reality I'm more likely to just nip out and do a quick 25 mile ride here and there to keep my legs ticking over and do most of my exercise indoors over the winter.

See you at the mini-NWP in February then? 

PS Good luck with the cyclo-cross race!


----------



## Garz (18 Nov 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Shucks, but friends come first - see you in spring 2010 perhaps? (A group of us will probably be doing the Mini North-West Passage again if you fancy coming along for that - starts from Rochdale, Saturday 20th February.)



I am determined to do a ride in or around hebdon before the year is out big C!

If it does fail however I am definitely in for some fresh spring activity.


----------



## trio25 (18 Nov 2009)

Yes loved the mini-NWP last year. Was it feb, I had thought it was later!


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2009)

trio25 said:


> Yes loved the mini-NWP last year. Was it feb, I had thought it was later!


Here's my write-up - Feb. 21st!


----------



## BearPear (19 Nov 2009)

Hi Colin - you posted the link to this thread on my "lost mojo" thread. I forwarded the link to hubby at work to see if he & his mate would be interested.
Would you take a CC member-by-proxy (he reads over my shoulder!) as part of your merry bunch if he is interested in the challenge?


----------



## ColinJ (19 Nov 2009)

BearPear said:


> Hi Colin - you posted the link to this thread on my "lost mojo" thread. I forwarded the link to hubby at work to see if he & his mate would be interested.
> Would you take a CC member-by-proxy (he reads over my shoulder!) as part of your merry bunch if he is interested in the challenge?


Of course, as long as he understands that some of us are not very quick on our bikes, especially going uphill! I always make a point of emphasising that the average speed will be pretty low. I reckon that we will take about 6 hours including the cafe stop. I also hope that he likes hills because there will be lots of them, some very long and some very steep!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Nov 2009)

if it carries on like this week, we'll need kayaks


----------



## Garz (20 Nov 2009)

shauncollier said:


> if it carries on like this week, we'll need kayaks





Does hebdon have a dinghy shop big C?


----------



## ColinJ (20 Nov 2009)

Garz said:


> Does hebdon have a dinghy shop big C?


Not yet, but we might be needing one if it carries on raining the way it is! I've been kept awake every night for a week by heavy rain battering down on the Velux window above my bed.

We have had local flooding in the last week, though fortunately not on the scale of what has been happening in Cumbria overnight. Tragic news about the policeman who was swept away to his death when the bridge he was standing on collapsed in Workington. R.I.P.

A lot of flood precaution measures have been put in place locally over the past few years, including a clever scheme in nearby Todmorden. Centre Vale park was dug up and landscaped to create large storage areas for flood water. The idea was to be able to flood the park rather than the town centre if water levels rose too high. It got used on Wednesday, for the first time.

If it carries on like this, we can forget any worries about ice on the ride but the kayak idea becomes more tempting!


----------



## Garz (20 Nov 2009)

Wow, great that the new flood defences are not only installed but actually working!


----------



## Crimmey (22 Nov 2009)

can anyone tag along??


----------



## ColinJ (22 Nov 2009)

Crimmey said:


> can anyone tag along??


I wouldn't like there to be a _huge_ number of people because either there wouldn't be room in the cafe or it would take us ages to get served, but I can't see there being more than about 12 or 13 of us, so a few more wouldn't hurt.

If you'd be okay with 53 very hilly miles in about 6 hours including the cafe stop, yes, come along. If that is much too slow for you, then no, because I won't be riding fast enough!


----------



## marinyork (22 Nov 2009)

I'm afraid it's looking fairly slim whether I can make it. I got taken down and a fair bit of me is wrapped up in opsite. I can't forsee riding through a bit of pain at the end of November far away from home an especially enjoyable experience. So sorry yet again if that's it until 2010.


----------



## aJohnson (22 Nov 2009)

I may be there I may not. It's a bit iffy so probably dependent on weather as I doubt I'll be able to get all my winter gear by then so here's hoping.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Nov 2009)

i'm still in. doing 100km on friday to get to c.m and back (plus bit extra to top up to a cheats century). like i said before tho, i don't mind being left behind. i may be a bit slower due to a small case of saddle sore (weird tho, i'm fastidious and done a couple thousand on my current saddle) and tired legs from friday.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Nov 2009)

marinyork said:


> I'm afraid it's looking fairly slim whether I can make it. I got taken down and a fair bit of me is wrapped up in opsite. I can't forsee riding through a bit of pain at the end of November far away from home an especially enjoyable experience. So sorry yet again if that's it until 2010.


Ouch! I hope it all heals up nicely and we get together in 2010.



aJohnson said:


> I may be there I may not. It's a bit iffy so probably dependent on weather as I doubt I'll be able to get all my winter gear by then so here's hoping.


One way or another, I'll be surprised if we don't need the winter gear. It will probably be very wet, very cold or perhaps even both at the same time! 



shauncollier said:


> i'm still in. doing 100km on friday to get to c.m and back (plus bit extra to top up to a cheats century). like i said before tho, i don't mind being left behind. i may be a bit slower due to a small case of saddle sore (weird tho, i'm fastidious and done a couple thousand on my current saddle) and tired legs from friday.


I haven't done anything other than walk a few hundred yards to the shops and back most days for the past couple of weeks. I'm just about over my cold now, though my chest is still wheezy. I'm going to give the gym bike a go today and see how I feel. If I feel good, I'll try and get another 2 or 3 sessions in before the weekend to get the old legs working again. If I don't feel so good, I'll just have to take it easy and do the Sunday ride just on 'muscle-memory'! 

_Goodspeed_ says that he will join us if he doesn't have to work on Sunday.


----------



## Garz (23 Nov 2009)

Not long ago I had a weak cold certain symptoms only lasted total of say three days (sore throat one day, off colour another, cough at end). For some reason the sporadic chesty cough took me about five weeks to get rid of. Dont know if the cycling prolonged it, either way it didn't effect me in any way and I continued cycling.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Nov 2009)

can't wait. had 3 days off the bike so far (well a cheeky 8 miles this morning), it's driving me mad. i must be hooked. going to be tired come sunday night and wet by the look of the weather.


----------



## Garz (26 Nov 2009)

I had a week and a half off, couldnt believe it! Thing is its too easy to slip off the pace and this winter period I can tell is going to be really tough to maintain good fitness. Must try harder.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2009)

I haven't done anything more than a walk to the shops and back since November 9th so I'm probably going to find Sunday _'a wee bit tough'_! 

I've checked 3 different weather forecasts for Sunday and 2 of them suggest that it will be cold, but dry, with sunny spells.  It would be better not to talk about the third forecast... 

If any of you arrive at the Market Place car park early, you can probably get a cup of coffee (and some shelter, if you need it!) at Cafe Belview, directly opposite. I'm assuming that the cafe opens at about 09:00, but to be honest I've never checked it out that early on a Sunday. 

I'll appear at about 09:35 and we should aim to get off on time (09:45) to make maximum use of the remaining daylight.

If anybody turns up late and we've already set off, just head for Mytholmroyd and turn right up the Cragg Vale road. I won't be racing up that climb so you should be able to make up 10-15 minutes on me before the top. 

If you are _really_ late, we will be going past the mini-roundabout in the centre of Todmorden at about 11:15 so you could head straight down the A646 to Tod and wait for us there. If you are tempted to head up the A6033 towards Littleborough to meet us, please note that we will be doing two little detours off the main road so there would be a good chance of you missing us unless you did them in reverse.

It would be much simpler just to arrive on time and then we can all set off together.

Oh, by the way... If it is as cold as I think it is going to be, the quicker climbers might well not want to hang about at Blackstone Edge waiting for me (and any other slow riders) to get up there. You'd have two choices then - turn back down towards Cragg Vale and ride back until you meet up with the stragglers and then do the last bit of the climb again to keep you warm (and get another mile or two in!) OR turn right at the junction (***CAUTION IF IT IS FOGGY/MISTY UP THERE!!!***) and descend to warmer condtions in Littleborough. NB - we are going straight through at the traffic lights, so don't turn right towards Todmorden - wait BEFORE the lights!

*PS* It would be nice to get an idea of who is still intending to come, so could you post below if you are (or aren't and haven't already said so)?

See ya Sunday!


----------



## colly (26 Nov 2009)

Garz;1015897[B]]I had a week and a half off[/B said:


> .



Oh dear! Since June I have done about 50 miles in 3 short, weeks apart, rides.

If I make it on Sunday I may need a push.[/B]


----------



## ColinJ (26 Nov 2009)

colly said:


> Oh dear! Since June I have done about 50 miles in 3 short, weeks apart, rides.
> 
> If I make it on Sunday I may need a push.


Take your place in the queue, colly! 

What's happened to Calum? I bumped into him on a train in Leeds a couple of months ago and he said he'd like to come on another ride, but since then there hasn't been much sign of him. I sent him a PM about this ride, but he hasn't replied.

Hmm, PaulB seems to have gone very quiet recently too!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Nov 2009)

i'm in. i had to go out on the bike to run some errands. it seemed really really hard. i hope it's just a bad day and that i'm not coming down with something. i've got 100k ride planned tomorrow, returning quite late in the dark and cold. i feel ok.weird.

see you sunday. oh, the weather has really turned cold up here in the hills of rossendale. make sure you are prepared for the cold. for example, where i live, according the cars temp gauge, it's always a minimum of 2 degrees cooler from burnley centre, so i can only imagine it will be near freezing later on in the day. one of the weather forecast has predicted 'possible' wintery showers on the hills across the pennines.


----------



## Garz (26 Nov 2009)

Agreed. The low temperature coupled with the windchill especially on the open sections and descents making it even more bitter.


----------



## Sysagent (27 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I am not sure about this ride on Sunday myself, I have been getting a couple or so thirty five mile commutes in each week but no real weekend rides, so I honestly don't think I am going to be fit enough to tackle the kind or terrain involved on this un...

Oh and here is a weather forecast for Sunday:-

Sunday
Chance of Snow. Overcast. High: 4 °C . Wind NNE 28 km/h . Chance of precipitation 40% (water equivalent of 12.86 mm). Windchill: -4 °C 

Windy, cold and with a chance of snow... Mmm not ideal conditions for belting around the tops of Calderdale etc, I will let you know Saturday if I am there or not.

Russ


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Nov 2009)

i can confirm we had sleet on the hills this morning and temps of 2 degrees, very very windy.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2009)

I think we can safely say that it will be really cold and full winter kit will be needed! Obviously, I'd prefer it to be sunny and dry, but what would really worry me would be if there was ice on the roads, some of which may not have been gritted.

I may or may not get a gym bike session in this afternoon, but one way or the other it won't make much difference to my (un-)fitness for Sunday. I'm going to get tired on the ride and that's that!

I've just received a new rear LED light from Wiggle which I rather like. It has 4 LEDs and a rather novel 'running' mode where the middle two LEDs appear to be on permanently while the outermost two flash. That's a good compromise between steady and flashing modes. Oh, and I got my first ever free bag of sweets too!

I'll email the cafe and tell them to expect maybe 10 of us at 12:30-13:00 on Sunday. (They asked for notice if a fairly large group was likely to turn up.)


----------



## Crimmey (27 Nov 2009)

I'm still up for it, if that's ok? I take it that you'll still be riding if its raining? What's the worst weather conditions to be if you were to call it off?


----------



## aJohnson (27 Nov 2009)

Doubt I'll be there Colin, but I'll be sure not too miss any of your rides next year.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Nov 2009)

Crimmey said:


> I'm still up for it, if that's ok?


Yes, that'll be fine. 



Crimmey said:


> I take it that you'll still be riding if its raining? What's the worst weather conditions to be if you were to call it off?


If the rain was really hammering down at 09:45, I'd be tempted to give it a chance to stop before setting off, but if we get caught in some nasty stuff after that we might as well just carry on.

If conditions were actually dangerous on the hilltops (ice, blizzards, freezing fog...!), we'd have to modify the route - for example, ride to the cafe at Waddington instead. It would be a less interesting ride, but it would be better than just calling the ride off. The valley A-roads should be pretty safe in all but extreme weather conditions.



aJohnson said:


> Doubt I'll be there Colin, but I'll be sure not too miss any of your rides next year.


Okay Andy. If you do decide to come though, make sure you arrive in good time or you'll be chasing after us! There will definitely be some good rides next year.


----------



## trio25 (28 Nov 2009)

Have a great ride folks! Wonder if you will see any of the snow forcast?


----------



## Alun (28 Nov 2009)

I'll see you there tomorrow, folks.

Just looked at the Metcheck weather forecast for Halifax and notice that gusts are 10,12,16 mph for normal people and 21,22,32 for us cyclists. I don't think that's very fair!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Nov 2009)

just checked weather forecast on bbc site. it supposed to be 'heavy snow' today!!!! light rain tomorrow. one thing that all the sites have in common.....low tempretures...bbbrrrr!!!!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2009)

Another night being kept awake by the sound of heavy rain beating down on the window above my bed... I hope it's not like that tomorrow! Things have settled down here now - it's just grey and drizzly. I'm at an altitude of 100 m and parts of the route go up to well over 400 m and conditions up there could be _very_ different. 

I've just received an email back from Coldwell Activity Centre asking me to ring them if we want to make a booking because it can be busy on Sunday lunchtimes. I think I'll tell them that 8 of us will be coming. That way, they should set aside two tables for us. If only 6 or 7 of us turn out then we will have plenty of elbow room. If 9 or 10 turn out then we might have to squeeze in round the tables. I reckon that we should get there at about 13:00.

*PS* The NE wind will be really cold, BUT... it will be helping us on the longest climbs of the day (Cragg Vale and Oxenhope Moor). Usually the wind comes from the SW and makes those climbs harder.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Nov 2009)

i live at 260m altitude and it sucks. longs climbs home and the grass is a pain in the ass to grow


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2009)

shauncollier said:


> i live at 260m altitude and it sucks. longs climbs home and the grass is a pain in the ass to grow


When I first moved here, I nearly bought a house well up the south-facing hillside of the town. It would have been a great sun-trap with fine views down over the town centre but yes, it would have been a pain to have to ride up to it from the valley. It would also have been far less convenient for the shops. I don't drive so it is very handy being able to just stroll round to the shops and not have to cart my shopping back up a steep hill. _'Live low, play high'_ is my motto!


----------



## colly (28 Nov 2009)

I really want to come along tomorrow. I really do. But...

I have a little gremlin at the back of my mind that keeps reminding me of the cold and the wet. Keeps nagging away with all the 'downsides' of a November ride.

I needs some reminders of all the 'upsides' of a November ride. I'm struggling with it right now. I need some positive input, some damn good reasons why I should get out of my nice warm bed, abandon my nice warm Mrs, and crawl up and down the cold wet windy hills around H.B.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Nov 2009)

can't think of any.....


----------



## Bokonon (28 Nov 2009)

Sorry, not going to be able to make it. Those that do go - enjoy yourselves!!


----------



## dan_bo (28 Nov 2009)

hard.cold crisp air. hills. laughs. repeat.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Nov 2009)

But i'm racing-soz.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Nov 2009)

so thats hard.cold crisp air. hills. laughs. repeat for me as well!


----------



## colly (28 Nov 2009)

dan_bo said:


> hard.cold crisp air. hills. *laughs*. repeat.



Is that_ laughs_ as in .........I'm laughing at you you silly sod????


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2009)

colly said:


> I needs some reminders of all the 'upsides' of a November ride. I'm struggling with it right now. I need some positive input, some damn good reasons why I should get out of my nice warm bed, abandon my nice warm Mrs, and crawl up and down the cold wet windy hills around H.B.


Er, it will prepare you for those cold, wet and windy December rides!

It will feel really great when you get back to your van and think "Thank God that's over"!

You can take part in our "ride up very steep hills slowly without falling off" competition.





Bokonon said:


> Sorry, not going to be able to make it. Those that do go - enjoy yourselves!!


Fair enough - catch you later!

I'm quite intrigued to see how many do turn up apart from myself, Alun and Shaun.

I've just fettled my Basso. I'd been getting a clicking noise from somewhere on the bike on steep climbs and it was really annoying me. I discovered that the lock ring on the cassette was fairly slack so I'm hoping that tightening it will have fixed the problem.

See you in the morning - I'm off to carbo-load (drink beer! ).


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Nov 2009)

colin, where we meeting? checked out google maps, it comes up with loads. is market place car park the one next to the pedestrianisation?


----------



## ColinJ (28 Nov 2009)

shauncollier said:


> colin, where we meeting? checked out google maps, it comes up with loads. is market place car park the one next to the pedestrianisation?


Once again... I refer the honourable cyclist to my somewhat lengthy first post!  The map there shows all the car parks. 

To get to Market Place car park, if you are coming from Todmorden down Market Street (A646), turn left down Old Gate 100 metres after the Co-op. It's the little one way street before the traffic lights, down the side of the river. Follow the road round to Hanging Royd Lane. Market Place car park is on the right as you go up Hanging Royd Lane.

Right, I'm definitely off for those beers now!

*PS* I think the car park you are talking about is St Pol and we don't use that one because it costs more and is short stay.


----------



## colly (28 Nov 2009)

I have talked myself into it. I think.

Barring disasters I'll see you tomorrow morning. It has started to pi55 down here and the forecast look bleak but sod it I'll be there anyway.

I'll check here first just in case Colin decides it really is too bad.


----------



## goodspeed (28 Nov 2009)

Cant make it tomorrow folks, hope you all have a good ride and the weather's ok. See ya next time!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Nov 2009)

currently watching the weather on bbc 1. only the bravest will prevail. goodness me it looks bad. wintry, cold ne wind, hill fog, driving rain. just a typical east lancs day then. must remember to vaseline the webs between my toes and fingers.


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2009)

Well, I was kept awake by the rain - _*again*_! At least it has eased off now.

I forced myself to eat a bowl of porridge at 08:00 so it looks like I'm fuelled up and ready to go. 

I've just checked - it's 4 weeks and 3 days since I rode my bike up here. (I did 6 1.5 mile singlespeed rides on a family visit in the midlands, but even they were 3 weeks ago.)

Oh, and now it is raining again! Are we mad?

*"I am just going outside and may be some time..."*


----------



## Garz (29 Nov 2009)

I just surfaced from the week of boozing and entertaining guests about an hour ago. Judging by the weather its probably very wet right now, hope you guys are prepared!

I should have some CC clobber on the way, in the better weather would be fun to see a large forum wave on a ride. Anyway write up on here how it went and who showed up please guys!


----------



## Crimmey (29 Nov 2009)

They are too hardcore for me, I turned around before Walsden and when I got home there wasn't a dry piece of me anywhere. At least I got around 4 hrs cycling in. I got drenched going up Blackstone Edge by passing cars as they went through the rivers forming in the roads  Thanks guys, see ya when its a little drier!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Nov 2009)

i got up at 7am, had some some toast and a brew. set off at 8am. the rain / sleet was hard, the wind was strong. everything ok till i got a puncture in the tiny village about 2 1/2 miles before todmorden, the one with the long arched bridge. stripped the bike down, which took quite a while with it being a brompton (it was like the tyre was glued in). new tube, unfortunately my pump would not work. pumped air in but let it out straight away. stripped it tried to fix it all to no avail. i had no choice but to start walking towards tod to find a garage. after about 1/2 hour i saw a cyclist and flagged him down, borrowed his pump. it was 10.15am by the time this was done and i was shivering from being wet and very cold. so i just rode home very slowly and shivered a lot. my phone got soaked and doesn't work, my endura jacket is to be thrown in the bin, it really is that bad!!! 

so i am apologizing in advance if you guys wasted time waiting for me, couldn't be helped. i hope you had a good ride. the bloke who lent the pump said that there was lying snow on the hills. 

i did play with the idea of waiting for you at tod but i was already shivering and feeling down so i thought it would be more prudent to go home.

colinj, it seems sir you are my jinx. twice i've arranged to go out on good rides and twice i have not completed due to mechanicals. of course i am joking. fancy fitting one in soon, just to break the spell..lol.

once again i am sorry if waiting for me held you up.

cheers

shaun


----------



## Garz (29 Nov 2009)

That sucks shaun, you cant have much more bad luck! Onwards and upwards eh?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Nov 2009)

Alun and colly were waiting for me, and we then waited 15 minutes for Shaun. I tried phoning him but as he says below, his phone was kaput. We were about to set off when Crimmey arrived to join us.



Crimmey said:


> They are too hardcore for me, I turned around before Walsden and when I got home there wasn't a dry piece of me anywhere. At least I got around 4 hrs cycling in. I got drenched going up Blackstone Edge by passing cars as they went through the rivers forming in the roads  Thanks guys, see ya when its a little drier!!


What he's not mentioning is that he rode over from Manchester via Blackstone Edge which is when he got soaked the first time, and then rode it in the opposite direction with us!



shauncollier said:


> so i am apologizing in advance if you guys wasted time waiting for me, couldn't be helped. i hope you had a good ride. the bloke who lent the pump said that there was lying snow on the hills.
> 
> i did play with the idea of waiting for you at tod but i was already shivering and feeling down so i thought it would be more prudent to go home.
> 
> colinj, it seems sir you are my jinx. twice i've arranged to go out on good rides and twice i have not completed due to mechanicals. of course i am joking. fancy fitting one in soon, just to break the spell..lol.


Ah, that's what happened to you - bad luck! We watched out for you in Todmorden, just in case.

I probably won't be organising anything until the spring now. I'll do the odd 25 miler if we get a decent day, but most of my exercise for the winter will be walking or gym bike sessions.

We did the planned route as far as the stop at Coldwell where we had a really nice lunch. Time was getting on, we were wet, it was very windy, cold and gloomy when we left Coldwell so we decided to take a shortcut home and return via Widdop. It meant tackling the nasty climb at Thursden but then it's an easy run back.

I'm going to work out how much climbing we did later. Alun reckons the shortened route was 45 miles. On a day like today, it certainly felt like a lot more!

Good to meet you Simon (Crimmey). (It was Simon, wasn't it - my brain seems to have become waterlogged somehow! ) Well done colly for dragging yourself away from your home comforts at short notice, and good to see you again too Alun.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (29 Nov 2009)

do you know, i was thinking when i set off, i'll be lucky to get to the cafe stop in this. thanks for waiting and trying to ring. glad you all had a good day out. 45 miles and i'm guessing about 1400m of climbing in this weather is good going. i thought more people were going. is the cafe a good one? i pass that regularly. i'm definately going to complete that route soon. i did most of it on the 15th. starting to have doubts if we are going to get any decent weather before year end...i think the mtl is out the window.


----------



## Alun (29 Nov 2009)

A good day out, in spite of the weather! I can say that from the sanctuary of home. Thanks for organizing it Colin. Also good to meet Colly and Crimmy. I'd be interested to see the revised route with mileage and ascent if possible. Don't rely on my 45 miles, as I noticed my computer had reset and it was showing 458.5 miles on the odometer, I can't see it properly without glasses. Having said that seemed about 45 miles, certainly 34 miles at the cafe. My "rubber glove" boot gaiters worked quite well, just a little refinement required.


----------



## colly (29 Nov 2009)

Nice to meet you Alun and Crimmey. Could have been a better day for it though.

Oh boy are my legs aching now? 

I had quite forgotten what fun feckin lunacy it was climbing the hills around Hebden bridge.

Thanks Colin. 

Catch up with you all in the new year. 

Colin, do you fancy a ride at the velodrome? That would be right up your street.


----------



## Garz (29 Nov 2009)

So was there a turnout of around five?


----------



## Alun (30 Nov 2009)

No, only four in the end.

ColinJ
Colly
Crimmey
Alun


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2009)

Alun said:


> No, only four in the end.
> 
> ColinJ
> Colly
> ...


Shaun did turn out, he just didn't make it to the start - that makes it an honorary 5! The largest number of potential starters for any of my rides had dwindled to one of the smallest turnouts ever. I think the weather might have had something to do with it!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2009)

colly said:


> Oh boy are my legs aching now?
> 
> I had quite forgotten what fun feckin lunacy it was climbing the hills around Hebden bridge.
> 
> Thanks Colin.


Having pretty much had a month's break from cycling, I found the steep hills tough too. At least I had low enough gears to cope with them though. I think I could get away with compact chainsets like yours and Alun's if I was fully fit and slim again, but for now I'll continue to depend on my trusty triple.

I could certainly feel the ride in my legs when I walked downstairs this morning.



colly said:


> Colin, do you fancy a ride at the velodrome? That would be right up your street.


Ah... I can really see the appeal of it, but I find the whole idea very intimidating! 

I went to watch a day's racing at the velodrome when it first opened and I was shocked by the steepness of the banking. I remember thinking "You wouldn't catch me riding up there!" 

I also worry about riding fixed wheel. My one experience of that was on a gym bike a few years back. I did a 10 minute warm-up on one with a heavy flywheel, then did a few minutes at a very intense level, after which I decided to transfer to the nearby treadmill. The damn bike kicked back so hard that it lifted me into the air and almost broke my ankles!


----------



## dan_bo (30 Nov 2009)

go oooooon have a go. you'll love it.


----------



## colly (30 Nov 2009)

ColinJ said:


> Having pretty much had a month's break from cycling, I found the steep hills tough too. At least I had low enough gears to cope with them though. I think I could get away with compact chainsets like yours and Alun's if I was fully fit and slim again, but for now I'll continue to depend on my trusty triple.
> 
> I could certainly feel the ride in my legs when I walked downstairs this morning.
> 
> ...



You would be fine Colin. 

Just ask 4F. He found it as easy as falling off a bike.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2009)

colly said:


> You would be fine Colin.
> 
> Just ask 4F. He found it as easy as falling off a bike.


That's what I'm worried about...

I've uploaded yesterday's route to BikeHike - link.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Nov 2009)

doing it this weekend. so not just honorary, but bloody late!!!lol


----------



## ColinJ (30 Nov 2009)

shauncollier said:


> doing it this weekend. so not just honorary, but bloody late!!!lol


Watch out for ice! Be especially careful descending into that dip at Thursden - it can get really icy down there where the sun doesn't reach at this time of year.




It's probably just a coincidence, but colly - have you been buying bike bits online today?


----------



## colly (1 Dec 2009)

ColinJ said:


> It's probably just a coincidence, but colly - have you been buying bike bits online today?




Is that steep bit at Thursden the spot where my hub went??

If it was then..............i'll go t'foot of our stairs. I never realised.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2009)

colly said:


> Is that steep bit at Thursden the spot where my hub went??
> 
> If it was then..............i'll go t'foot of our stairs. I never realised.


Nearly, but not quite - it was 17 km away as the crow flies! 

Here, in fact.

Alun made a similar mistake when he thought the steep little climb at Blake Dean was the Jowler climb we did about 6 months ago. He was only 9 km out!

I've often noticed this phenomenon when navigating for other riders. A mate once asked me if the town we could see from our hilltop road (Burnley) was Halifax! I laughed at him and asked how his sense of direction could be so far out. He said that all he could remember from my rides was "going up one hill after another" and he usually didn't have a clue where we actually were!


----------



## Alun (1 Dec 2009)

9 Km is pretty close, anyway I find it difficult to navigate when gasping for breath!


----------



## ColinJ (1 Dec 2009)

Alun said:


> 9 Km is pretty close, anyway I find it difficult to navigate when gasping for breath!


Near enough!

Alun - I've just PMd you about something!


----------



## colly (1 Dec 2009)

Alun said:


> 9 Km is pretty close, anyway *I find it difficult to navigate when gasping for breath*!



You are not wrong Alun.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2009)

If you've got about as many hours to spare as we took to actually do the ride, you can read my write-up here!


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Dec 2009)

Good write up Colin, I enjoyed reading it in a nice warm room with a hot cup of tea. One thought I had was, I'm glad I wasn't in a position to say I would join the 'party'.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Dec 2009)

i think you described the day perfectly, it really was a horrible day weather wise. i did say sorry for making you wait.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2009)

shauncollier said:


> i think you described the day perfectly, it really was a horrible day weather wise. i did say sorry for making you wait.


Shaun - I'm sorry if it came across as me moaning about you - I was just trying to be humourous! We only waited a few minutes for you and weren't annoyed, it was just a bit disappointing that you had mechanical problems. See you next time!


----------



## ColinJ (2 Dec 2009)

Keith Oates said:


> Good write up Colin, I enjoyed reading it in a nice warm room with a hot cup of tea. One thought I had was, I'm glad I wasn't in a position to say I would join the 'party'.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks Keith.

I'm sure that Vietnam is a brilliant place to explore, but to be honest, I cope a lot better with the cold and wet here than I would with the baking hot, humid conditions there!


----------



## colly (2 Dec 2009)

Keith Oates said:


> Good write up Colin, I enjoyed reading it in a nice warm room with a hot cup of tea. One thought I had was, I'm glad I wasn't in a position to say I would join the 'party'.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Hi Keith,

Do you live in Vietnam or are you just visiting?

A place that has always figured in my list of places to visit when I have the time, or more exactly the money.

Or at least it was until last week when I heard an extract from Keith Floyd's autobiography on the radio. 

The account of him asking for some frogs legs at a restaurant, and the chef dipping into a tank of live frogs taking one out, ripping the legs off the living animal and simply tossing the legs into a pan and the wriggling body of the now legless frog into a bucket of equally wriggling and legless frogs kind of made me think.

Maybe I am far too sensitive for such exotic climes. 

Please tell me it is a nicer place than that.


----------

